# Anthony brothers trike help



## TheDXjedi (Feb 16, 2017)

I am looking for what I believe is a bushing of some kind of the front steer tube on this trike





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colby john (Feb 18, 2017)

They where a plastic sleeve, I've tried


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 18, 2017)

http://www.greasygringo.com/2012/09/convert-o-bike-project/


----------



## TheDXjedi (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks rideahiggins.  Very informative link


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

